# Nutrition Labels



## JohnJ4 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I'd like to put Nutrition Facts labels on my honey. (I know it's not necessary for small producers, but I think it looks professional). I have the specs for label design with required fonts, etc., but life would be much easier if I could locate a MSWORD file of a label that I could use as a template and modify. I've been searching the Net, but haven't found one. Anyone have any suggestions?

Much thanks.

John


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Not exactly what you were looking for, but maybe this helps?

Dadant 2004 catalog, p 34
GloryBee Foods 2004 cat. P 91

If you want professional looking, this would be the easiest way to go.


----------

